# Birth pipeline :)



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The day before yesterday I've moved baby shrimps from my breeding trap and place a mother-platy there. She looked very pregnant.
Today I've found new babies and moved her back into a tank.

There is no questions in this post. I just would like to share how lucky I was with guessing her delivery day


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats with your new platies and excellent timing!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the stress of moving her might have made her give birth. I had a platy that after giving birth, and several months later, would give birth to one baby each time I replanted the tank. every time she was startled she'd pop out a baby.. this happened three times.

platys are fun,


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> the stress of moving her might have made her give birth. I had a platy that after giving birth, and several months later, would give birth to one baby each time I replanted the tank. every time she was startled she'd pop out a baby.. this happened three times.


Yes, this can push her to give birth.

Are you sure that it was only one baby? They are not easy to find in a planted tank.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Im positive. She had a hatch of 16 fry, I raised them for two months then traded them away. Then a month later I was aquascaping and the stressed she popped out another one.. that grew for a month, then this happened again. and then again.

So after giving away the 16 babies I still had 4... it's like those russian dolls. they were all different sizes too. I was amused but I didn't want her to keep having the babies! lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> So after giving away the 16 babies I still had 4... it's like those russian dolls. they were all different sizes too. I was amused but I didn't want her to keep having the babies! lol


That's funny. You can study platy fish development stages


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, I did it again yesterday.

It was even better. I took a pregnant platty (the same one) from a fish tank and put her into a new almost empty Sulawesi shrimps 20g tank. In an hour I went near a tank and saw strange moments near rocks. It was a newborn platy. Then I found several more.
I was watching her for some time, but didn't see her delivering babies.
Three hours later she started swimming normally and chasing her babies. I returned her back into the fish tank.

I think that moving to another tank definitely _triggered_ her. Fish tank temperature is 26C. Sulawesi tank has 29C

I like this pipeline.  It took only four hours and I have a tank full of fry now. There are at least 30 of them swimming around.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Ok, I did it again yesterday.
> 
> It was even better. I took a pregnant platty (the same one) from a fish tank and put her into a new almost empty Sulawesi shrimps 20g tank. In an hour I went near a tank and saw strange moments near rocks. It was a newborn platy. Then I found several more.
> I was watching her for some time, but didn't see her delivering babies.
> ...


This is a stress birth. Most livebearers close to giving birth will release their brood as a result of stress like being moved.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Igor, you're lucky.

I have a stubborn platy female who even though she's huge she doesn't want to pop the babies. I have several other fries there swimming around her cage but she's not willing to make more of them.

The water temp is 20 degrees and the water parameters are optimum. Just did a water change.

Any suggestions?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquariAM is right. Stress makes her give birth faster. But she should be ready. It's a mater of several days.

You just need to wait. I waited for my first fry for about 10 days. I was tired to watch her in a net 

I think that 20C is quite cold. Platies can tolerate this temperature, but there is no reason to keep them in a cold aquarium. Do you have another fishes there?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I have problem with platies too but I manage to get one to poop out 2 little ones and I was tried of keeping her in a tank by herself so now shes back with the rest of the group but probably the babies will be eaten if she did poop any out


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have only one baby from that mommy-fish last brood.
She was in a fish tank. I think I'm lucky that I've found that one. Dwarf cichlids and Serpae tetras in the fish tank are not sleeping


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry Igor, meant 30 degrees, because of the sun. Now it's around 27.

I put her back in the tank and will watch her closely. Usually I was putting them to give birth in a bare tank with only the filter and heater. Now I bought at the auction a floating log which i'm trying to grow some riccia so they fries are loving it. I think I have around 10 fries from 3 births (your mothers - aroung 5 months old) which love it.

So far I was able to tell when the mother will give birth but not this time. I even got 2 fries from a nice blue female that I bought from the store. She was to beautiful not to buy it.

Anyway, will keep you posted.


----------

